# Summit White LTZ/RS with some tint



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great looking LTZ. The Summit White color is my favorite.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Minivans and SUV's seem to come from the factory this way. Wonder what they have against regular passenger cars.


----------



## skwiz0d (Apr 17, 2015)

I have the exact same car. Mine is a 2014. I really like it.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yep-just had mine done today-30% on the front 2 and limo black on all the backs, summit white also--looks great and it was [email protected] in town today and the tint considerably lowered the inside temps after sitting in the sun--great investment and I found out they also will do the windshield, I'm considering it but use a sun screen when parked in the sun


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

Got some new wheels on the car yesterday, 18x8 Matte Graphite Sparco Assetto Gara wheels. Next mods will be painted calipers and Eibach Pro-Kit.


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

Well i've since put some new tires on the car as well as some new brakes. I went with the Powerstop brake kit, and also installed some General G-Max AS-03 245/40ZR18 tires. Hopefully at some point i'll order some Eibach Springs for it.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Car is really looking good! Love it! I have a summit white myself.


----------



## The01Cav (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks, I'm pretty happy with where it's going so far. There is some work I need to do to it, it's got an ac compressor bearing noise and it's got a water pump gasket leaking. So those are a couple of things I need to address in the not too distant future.


----------



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking good..


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

sweet ride! very good look, maybe a panoramic roof lol


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks great! Eibachs will really set it off!


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

pretty cool ride


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Love those wheels! Wouldn't mind tinting my windows someday also. Awesome ride!


----------

